# s13 conversion



## Guest (Mar 5, 2003)

hey,
im have a 92 240sx and im going to do an sr20det but i dont know which 1 black top or redtop? and im a conversion s13 too. ne1 know nething to get cheap part please help me 
i'll show you where to get the engine 
it'z only colst 1500 or red and 1800 for black..
thanks.


----------



## ViEtNApiN0y (Mar 5, 2003)

what engine is the blacktop coming out of?


----------



## '91 240sx (Feb 17, 2003)

you can check out http://www.afterdark-tuning.com/engines.html , they have the s13 front end conversion like $1000


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

ummm i think but i'm not 100% sure but the S13 red and black tops are exactly the same, while the black tops for the S14 have a VVT (vavle timing system) which is basically the V-tec of nissan, i'm not 100% sure about that, maybe all the blacktops have it


----------



## esyip (Dec 19, 2002)

wow, i really didn't understand what you just said, skyz. 

are you looking for an SR or do you have an SR that you want to sell? 

and i wouldn't trust any SR that's going for under $2k (if you're talking about a complete motorset).


----------



## esyip (Dec 19, 2002)

go with your gut instinct, drift. 

S13 blacktop is the same as the S13 redtop. no NVCS, but still has that notchtop, that's characteristic in the blacktops.


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2003)

blacktop come from an 180sx 94-96 i think
im about to buy a sr20det but not really sure about it so...\
i been to afterdarktunning and srswap ... 
so you think i should get a redtop not the black top????
but alot of ppl have a redtop i want to be the only 1 have da the blacktop.....please help me on this 1 bc this is my first car i want to do it the best and put it in the carshow...hehe...
does sr20det run high 13">???
thanks.


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2003)

The red tops and the black tops are basically the same engine. The reason why the red tops are alot more common is because of there cheaper price. The only reason they are cheaper though is because they are an older engine. The red tops were not made after the s13 coupe went out of production. Although the coupe went of production the fastback coninued to be produced until the late 90's but after 93 i believe the engine was replaced with the backtop. I am not 100% sure but i think the black vlave cover is strictly cosmetic. The only real difference in the engine is that its newere then a red top, and thats why you would pay more for it. OH and if you find full motorsets for that cheap make sure you take a good look at them or make sure there from a reliable source before making the decision to purchase one.


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2003)

i think it should get the blacktop then since it newer and not alot of ppl have it...thanks. the black top is the same as the redtop? if i upgrade the turbo for the blacktop is the same as upgrade the redtop?


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2003)

what sr20det run's ??? high 13???


----------



## Gorath (Feb 16, 2003)

Are you going to try and get alot of hp out of this engine or just around 300 or so? If you want alot I would suggest getting the redtop because that has a high port design that flows better then the low port design of the blacktop.


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2003)

4rill?? i tho black and red r the same ...i think dat i would b the same if i upgrade it....i would go for hp and fast too...
thanks


----------



## StanBo (Sep 15, 2002)

What are your reasons for getting the SR? Track car? Drag car?


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2003)

normal street car......maybe later but not now that's my first car...


----------



## BuudWeizErr (Sep 19, 2002)

Dead Horse 

S13 Redtop and Blacktop are the SAME thing. The blacktop is newer, has grooves on the front of the cylinder head, some minor wiring differences (Type X) and MINOR ECU changes. If you're going to modify, just get the redtop, the blacktop will just get you some bragging rights. Neither of the S13 SR20's have notches on the cylinder head. Those are reserved for the S14 and S15 SR20's. Those aren't the greatest engines to get because the head doesn't flow quite as well as the S13. But if you have an S14 and want to keep it mostly stock, the S14 SR20DET is a good choice.

As for what kind of times to expect...

14.49 @ 97.56 : 2.4 60' : 91 Octane : .5BAR (7psi) : 205/55ZR16 Kumho Supra 712's : Full Interior w/ Spare Tire, Tool Box, Full Socket Set, and misc. fluids in the trunk

I'm trying to break into 13's on .5 bar, then 12's on 1 bar.

Those kind of times, a WRX, a Mustang GT, a T/A and a 5th gen coupe with a B18C have bowed down, so they are respectable, even within "stock" parameters.


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2003)

thanks
but redtop alot ppl have it rite....so imma get the redtop lyk u said den
damn it runs... mid 14 kinda slow...i tho i run high 13 or sumthin...


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2003)

There are differences between the "Red-Top" and "Black-Top" SR20DET engines. Look at the horsepower rating. The "Black Top" puts out more horsepower (due to larger turbo from factory I believe). Be that as it may, the "Red Top" has greater potential due to it's high port head. If it were me, and it soon will be, I would get a "Red-Top" due to it's higher potential.


----------



## esyip (Dec 19, 2002)

lelio, if you cared to read or "study up" on SRs, it depends which blacktop you're referring to. 

the S13 blacktop SR20DET is the exact same as the S13 redtop SR20DET. 

i never knew or thought mid 14s was slow. i mean, do you even understand under what kinds of conditions Buud was in when he ran that mid 14 run? geez, people are really thick-headed these days. let me tell you and let me quote him. 



> 14.49 @ 97.56 : 2.4 60' : 91 Octane : .5BAR (7psi) : 205/55ZR16 Kumho Supra 712's : Full Interior w/ Spare Tire, Tool Box, Full Socket Set, and misc. fluids in the trunk


if that doesn't make sense, let me break it down for you. he's running on stock boost (7psi, which isn't much), street tires, full interior w/spare tire, tool box, full socket set, and other fluids here and there in the trunk. now, that doesn't equate to a whole lot of weight, but if he were to start trimming out his interior (i.e. sound deadening weight, maybe the rear seat, and the extra tools,etc would help a little) he would shave a couple tenths off his 1/4, putting him in the low 14 range. 

here's some more food for thought, i don't know how many gallons he had in his tank, or what octane he was running either. but that could change the times as well. another thing, he made that pass in Vegas, which is hot, and turbo cars don't like the heat). here's another little tidbit of info, when he made that run, that was probably one of his first few runs at a REAL strip EVER. now, he did have amazingly good RTs, but i'm sure like any other driver out there, there are areas in which he can improve on and that'll give even better ETs. i'm sure he'll be able to pull in high 13s on .5bar (7psi).


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

If i'm not mistaken the red top Sr20Det is for front wheel drive and the black top is for rear wheel drive. Not too sure so dont quote me on that but thats what I think i've seen.


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2003)

Nope. The S13 SR20DET, whether black top or red top, is for RWD, IF it comes out of a Silvia or 240SX. It is possible to put one in your FWD Sentra or whatever, BUT you need to buy an SR20DET out of a Pulsar GTi-R for that. It might have a red valve cover as well, I'm not sure........


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2003)

sup ppl i have a 240sx but i want to do the s15 conversion with the targa aero kit but i can't find that. if u guys no a web site were i can c it.


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

*sigh*
You can get an Red-Top S13 SR20DET for an S13 chassis that has 205HP, and can produce up to 230-250 RWHP at a safe boost around 13-15psi. This engine is a High-Port engine.
(from an 180SX 91-93 and Silvia 91-93) (black-top engine from an 180SX 94-98)
$2500 plus shipping

Or you can get an Black-Top S14 SR20DET and put it into an S13 chassis. This engine is a LOW Port, and has a Variable Valve Timing System (VVL-like the Neo VE engines or those damn Honda VTEC engines) and a different turbo.
This engine gives off 220HP and can give off 250-260RWHP at 13-15psi. (from an Silvia 95-98)
$3,600 plus shipping.

What would you need for any of these engines install?
The engine, transmission, alternator, starter, powersteeringpump, Cracnk Angle Sensor, ECU, harness, MAFS, Power Transistor/Ignitor Chip.


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

> im have a 92 240sx wit sr20det/... do u think can i handle the evo ez????


 Where you just asking that question in another thread becasue, you MIGHT get an SR20DET and you were wondering if it could take on an EVO? Or do you have a car with an SR20DET?


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2003)

i car in the shop rite now dey puttin an sr20det and s13 conversion....


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

an S13 conversion in an S13? Ur gettin some Silvia Headlights or 180SX Tails? Im a bit confused on that one....


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2003)

the front end conversion


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

u got a front clip or u bought btoh seperatly? how much did it cost?

which headlights did u get:

1. Duel Halogens
2. Duel Projectors
3. Tri Projectors

u got a sil-80 or silvia?


----------



## esyip (Dec 19, 2002)

the SR20DETs that came out of the GTi-Rs and Bluebirds (which were AWD, BTW) have black valve covers.

EDIT: not to mention there's no such thing as a factory FWD SR20DET.


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2003)

da silvia tri u can buy it from ebay cheap lyk 200 i think...or afterdarktuning.com


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2003)

i want to get this front but i can't find it were they sell it. Or who makes this front i am gettin the lights but is a 94 240sx and am jsut doin the front s15 conversion. Look at the front bumper.


http://superstreetonline.com/featuredvehicles/27298/


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2003)

Let me no who makes this front i no is a target aero kit but i can seem to find the web site or anywere i go.


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2003)

u can get it at afterdarktuning.com
but do u know what that front end call???
my front end come straight from the s13 from japan, so....


----------



## esyip (Dec 19, 2002)

skyz said:


> *da silvia tri u can buy it from ebay cheap lyk 200 i think...or afterdarktuning.com *


SPEAK ENGLISH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2003)

that front is called the target aero kit but i can't seem to find the damn thing. Let me no were can i find this front.


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2003)

try this http://www.bomexaero.com/prdns13su.htm


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2003)

esyip said:


> *SPEAK ENGLISH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *


but d get-o speek is so KOOL, DAWHG


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2003)

am writin this again were can i find s15 headlights exept from ebay. i need them ASap


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2003)

afterdarktuning.com


----------

